# Have you ever heard of ??



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

Have you ever heard of American Diversified Publications? Is this a legit company. I'd like to find some assemble at home work. Are there any legit companies that do this. If you know of one could you please share.

Thank you


----------



## KCFLY (Sep 19, 2013)

Found this with a quick google search

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/American-Diversified-Publications-Inc-ADP/Slidell-Louisiana-70461-5501/American-Diversified-Publications-ADP-work-at-home-ripoff-Slidell-Louisiana-80613

Doesn't look too good....


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Run for the hills!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Apparently, they sell you a $35 directory of where to find such jobs. They don't offer the jobs. I don't think they are a scam, but don't expect to make a living off this. Probably you can earn a little spending money. Or save the $35 and check out [ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=home+assembly+jobs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------

